# Mathews Prestige low tear no matter what!!



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

What arrow rest is she using? Also, is the nock level at rest or slightly nock high? I have found that on MOST Mathews bows you need to be slightly high on the nock end for best flight.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

was originally set up with spot hogg infinity...tried two differnet blade thicknesses...also tried locking down the spring to keep the arrow tail from going low out of the bow. Now it has a limb driver on it...both rests produce the same low tear...and yes the arrow is set up nock high...even when you adjust it to be extreme nock high it still tears the same.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Have you tried putting a couple of twists in the buss cable ?


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

yes


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

its almost to the point where we think it may be a weak limb...but then why can i get some arrows to shoot bullets out of it...
the ultralight 500 shoots great
and so does a full length very heavy thick spot arrow


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Your arrows are not balanced right. The center of weight is behind the center of the arrow and front of center by 10% or so.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

i'll investigate


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

What I mean(didnt check what I typed) is your arrow balance point should be 10 to15% in front of center of the arrow.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

looks like maybe i should swap out the 70 grain point for 120s


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have shot prestiges at 28/57 with fatboys and 100 up front with good results, paper tuned and walk back tuned very easy


----------



## Kaz (Sep 28, 2007)

For curiosity...what is the distance from the inside of the riser to the center of the arrow ( I think center shot?) I have had several prestiges and one tuned well at 11/16" where as the other was 3/4" of an inch....with the prestige and such short brace height I noticed significant differences on paper 1/16" change in center shot will make.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

agreed...we have messed with the centershot as well


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I thinks it's your limbs. Try adding a full turn to the top and take off a full turn on the bottom to see how that affects the tuning. If that doesn't tell you anything do the opposite with the limbs. One of those two combinations should make it better.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

we've also done this...my first course of action is going to be add some weight to the front of the arrows and go from there...the next option may be to sell it


----------

